

Newspapers Are America's Fastest Shrinking Industry - MRonney
http://www.psfk.com/2012/03/newspapers-shrinking-industry-headlines.html

======
nwj
Here's the link to the original article:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2012/mar/14/us-
pr...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/greenslade/2012/mar/14/us-press-
publishing-downturn)

------
cwe
And yet, online publishing is the third fastest growing industry. Shouldn't
(some, at least) newspapers be included in that industry?

